# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  آموزش Fast Report را دانلود کنید ...

## ghasem_645

سلام دوستان عزیز

من به دلیل احتیاج خودم ، اطلاعات و تجربیاتی رو در مورد تمام کامپوننت های گزارش گیری به دست آوردم که اگه جسارت نباشه ... می خواهم به شما هم بگم !!! چون در این زمینه مخصوصا Fast Report و Rave Report اطلاعات کم بود ... این EBook ها رو درست کردم که دوستان برای کار با این نرم افزار ها راحت باشند ...  :لبخند گشاده!:  

همه ما می دونیم که 5 کامپوننت معروف برای گزارش گیری در دلفی وجود داره :
1- Fast Report
2- Crystal report
3- Rave Report
4- Report Builder
5- Quick Report

من 1 الی 2 سال با Quick Report کار کردم ... البته که امکانات زیادی نداره ولی برای گزارش های ساده خیلی خوبه و کلا کار کردن باهاش راحته ...

بعد از دیدن تاپیک های شما در مورد کامپوننت های گزارش گیری و مباحث مطرح شده ... تصمیم گرفتم که ته و توی این قضیه رو در بیارم ...

من با تمام این نرم افزار ها بغیر از Crystal report کار کردم ... که به عقیده خودم Fast Report واقعا عالیه و قابل قیاس با هیچ کدام از نرم افزار های دیگر نیست ...

به قول آقا بابک احدی که از مطالب ایشان هم استفاده کردم (البته با ذکر منبع) ... Fast Report آخرشـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــه ...

به هر حال کسی از این که گفتم Fast Report بهترینه ناراحت نشه ... نظرات هر کس برای خودش قابل احترام هست !!!

این EBook ها رو با استفاده از مطالب دوستان و اطلاعات خودم تکمیل کردم ... اگر هم جایی منبع نزدم ، من رو ببخشید ، چون یادم رفته مطلب رو از کجا گرفتم ...

به هر حال موفق باشید ...  :چشمک:  

قاسم آقابابایی (عضو هیئت مدیره شرکت اندیشه پرور پارس باستان)

لینک های دانلود :

EBook آموزش Fast Report :
http://www.rightclick.ir/downloads/fast_report_learning_(farsi)_zip 
EBook آموزش Rave Report :
http://www.rightclick.ir/downloads/rave_report_learning_(farsi)_zip

----------


## babak869

با سلام
از زحمت شما دوست عزیز هم ممنونم
اینم یه دلیل بر محبوبیت و توانمندی  Fast Report

http://delphizine.com/newsletterarti...200408jc_l.asp

مجله دلفی که آماری بر اساس فروش - محبوبیت - توانمندی و پشتیبانی کامپوننت ها ارایه کرده.برای دیدن رتبه  Fast Report  لطفا با آخر صفحه لینک داده شده برید

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام ...
دستتون درد نکنه ، دارم دانلود می کنم ...
منم یه دونه درست کرده بودم : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=51390
لطفا ببینید و نظرتون رو بگید ...
موفق باشید ...

----------


## Moharram

سلام، دستتون درد نکنه، عالی بود.
یه سوال داشتم:
اینکه تو یه ریپورت تا چه حد می تونیم از Table های مختلف استفاده کنیم. یه چیزی فراتر از Master/Detail که فقط دو تا Table داریم؟

----------


## yashar666

*خیلی ممنون اگه میشه لینک دانلود خوده کامپونت رو هم بزارید*
----------------------------------------
خارج از هر گونه فعالیت Warez
امضاء mzj

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

FS خیلی طراحی رو راحت کرده اما در مورد برنامه نویسی توابع و استفاده از اون در محیط FS یه مقدار کار میبره ولی در RB خیلی راحت از توابع استفاده میشه .
اگه محیط طراحی فست ریپورت بود و محیط طراحی ریپورت بیلدر و قدرت سازگاری با چاپگرهای کریستال در یه برنامه جمع میشد که دیگه آخر آخرش بود. ( البته نظر  شخصی منه )

----------


## babak869

اینم آخرین مقاله و کتاب آموزشی فست ریپورت :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=78025

موفق باشید

----------


## Valadi

جناب آقای احدی
لینک مشکل داره

----------


## hojjatcroos

از دوستان عزیز خیلی متشکرم

----------


## babak869

لینک اصلی دانلود مقاله :

www.Delphi-Magic.com/source.php

----------


## matinebi

> با سلام
> از زحمت شما دوست عزیز هم ممنونم
> اینم یه دلیل بر محبوبیت و توانمندی  Fast Report
> 
> http://delphizine.com/newsletterarti...200408jc_l.asp
> 
> مجله دلفی که آماری بر اساس فروش - محبوبیت - توانمندی و پشتیبانی کامپوننت ها ارایه کرده.برای دیدن رتبه  Fast Report  لطفا با آخر صفحه لینک داده شده برید


دوست عزیز میشه در مورد این سایتی که معرفی کردی توضیح بدی ما که چیزی تو اون پیدا نکردم چند بار هم اتفاقی به این سایت رفتم

----------


## AmirSky

من حدود سه سال با کریستال ریپورت کار می کردم ولی حدود دو ماهی هست که به سمت فست ریپورت روی آوردم. خیلی راضی هستم از کریستال ریپورت خیلی قوی تر و بهتره . بعضی مشکلات که در کریستال ریپورت جوابی نداشت در فست ریپورت کاملا حل شده. کار کردن با کریستال ریپورت خیلی دردسر داره با اینکه از خیلی از گزارش ساز ها مثل کوئیک ریپورت و ریوریپورت قوی تر عمل میکنه ولی ضعفهای خیلی زیادی داره که اعصاب آدم رو به هم می ریزه . مشتریان هم خیلی راضی تر هستند. فقط در محیط دیزاین فست ریپورت که مشتریان استفاده می کنند برای تغییر شخصی گزارشات به سلیقه خود اشکالی وجود داره اینه که بعد از ذخیره لود گزارش با مشکل مواجه میشه که فکر می کنم اشکال از کار منه. که من مجبورم گزارشات سفارشی رو خودم بسازم.

----------


## eneakas

ممنون واقعا عالی بود، به شدت به این مطالب نیاز داشتم.

----------


## maryam11065

سلام
من برای نصب fast report 4 مشکل دارم برای recompil کردن خطا میده لطفا راهنمایی ام کنید :ناراحت:

----------


## alidehban

با سلام
من در پروژم از fast report  بری گزارش سازی استفاده کردم اما فرم پیش نمایش پیش فرض امکانات کافی رو نداره و میخوام امکان ارسال اطلاعاتی که کاربر میبینه رو با یک دکمه به نرم افزار دیگر ،  اضافه کنم.
برای اینکار یک کلاس از فرم  مربوطه گرفتم و دکمه رو بهش اضافه کردم فقط نمیدونم چطور دلفی یا فست رو مجبور کنم فرم من رو نمایش بده؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید با تشکر

----------


## ordukhani

سلام
من كرك شده Fast Report رو ندارم
البته از دانلود كردم ولي كركش كار نكرد
دوستان اگه نسخه كرك شده اي رو دارين كه موقع پرينت Demo رو نمياره
آپلود كنينن واقعا ممنون ميشم

----------

